
Anyone need help getting a Job in FMCG/CPG Industry? - lucky024
Guys,
I would love to help anyone with tips to get a job in FMCG&#x2F;CPG industry. I can spend about 20 min in zoom call and share my tips. In my  HR tech startup, I have interacted with 1000s of Jobseekers via emails, chat and calls in FMCG&#x2F;CPG Industry. If you need help, LMK.
======
scott31
headhunter spam?

